# Water polishing canister filter suggestions



## bartak (Feb 18, 2007)

I use this sometimes, works good but it clogs really fast. I just ordered some filter floss, I'm hoping that will polish the water and not have to be replaced every week.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Polyester filling from the craft department and Seachem Purigen keep my tank water clear as air. I do have both an Eheim 2028 and 2217 on my 75g though. I have a diatom filter, but have not seen need to use it in more than a year.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

Purigen and filter floss work ok....

For crystal clear water, I use a Magnum 350 w/micron sleeve for continous operation.

I also have a Vortex D-1 for those times I want it to be perfect.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

jmhart said:


> Purigen and filter floss work ok....
> 
> For crystal clear water, I use a Magnum 350 w/micron sleeve for continous operation.
> 
> I also have a Vortex D-1 for those times I want it to be perfect.


+1.

I actually just toss in some DE powder w/ the micron sleeve for when I want perfect water polishing with the Magnum 350.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

jmhart said:


> Purigen and filter floss work ok....


I couldn't get my water any more clear unless it wasn't there at all.  I see no need at all to go to special lengths to clarify the water, to that end I have to wonder if something is wrong if water isn't crystal clear without special filtering. I suppose one shouldn't discount the benefits of a a good substrate and strong biological filter either.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

imeridian said:


> I couldn't get my water any more clear unless it wasn't there at all.  I see no need at all to go to special lengths to clarify the water, to that end I have to wonder if something is wrong if water isn't crystal clear without special filtering. I suppose one shouldn't discount the benefits of a a good substrate and strong biological filter either.


 
If you never use a micron filter, you'll never miss it. 

But, once you've used one, you'll know what crystal clear really means.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Dude, I have a Vortex XL. I know what crystal clear is. Don't be such a douche.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

imeridian said:


> Dude, I have a Vortex XL. I know what crystal clear is. Don't be such a douche.


 

Easy on the name calling. It's not worth it to behave that way on the internet.

I was just commenting that there isn't anything wrong with using micron filters. While water can be nice and clear without one, the benefits of micron filters really can't be disregarded....not necessary in the same that many of the things we use aren't necessary, but doesn't mean they aren't awesome.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Be easier on the patronizing and I'll be easier on the name-calling, deal?

Yeah... they're awesome, but if the aquarium water isn't clear without special filtering, then buying a micron/diatom filter isn't the right next step. A better course of action will be to take a comprehensive view of the aquarium's existing circulation, biological, and physical filtration; beefing up general filtration first.

I know a lot of people think dirt is the second coming of aquarium substrates, but if you're going to have to spend a bunch of extra cash to micron filter because of your money-saving dirt, then where is the actual savings? Just get a good substrate instead and be happier in the long-run.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

I agree, I see a lot of people suggesting micron filters to clear up green water.....I hate that suggestion. Sure, it clears it up, but you still have GW(even if you never see it) and you still haven't solved the problem; that's treating the symptom, not the disease.


----------



## bibbels (Sep 29, 2008)

imeridian said:


> *Polyester filling from the craft department* and Seachem Purigen keep my tank water clear as air. I do have both an Eheim 2028 and 2217 on my 75g though. I have a diatom filter, but have not seen need to use it in more than a year.


 
Are you referring to pillow stuffing ? If so I will try that.

Also, I presume you are adding it to your cans. Are you using it as the final stage, ie the top of the 2217?

Thanks


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Yep, stuff I use looks like this, Morning Glory premium poly fiberfil from Walmart. 

I also use the genuine Eheim fine pads, by putting the polyfil before that pad I can extend its useful life. So, in the filter it's ehfimech, blue pad, ehfisubstrat, polyfil, purigen, white pad. I throw out the polyfil and swap purigen pouches every two months during scheduled filter cleaning.


----------



## bibbels (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for that. I'll pick some up soon and will set up my 2217 like that.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

My setup is similar to imeridian's, except I don't use the Eheim pads. When I first got my filter, I used the pad, but once it was time to replace it, I just threw it away and only use the poly-fil. 

The poly-fill does get gunked up faster this way, but the stuff is so cheap that I don't even worry about it. I think I paid about $5 for a 5# box of the stuff 2 years ago, and I've barely made a dent. If it doesn't last me 5-6 years I'll be surprised. 

Poly-fil actually makes great bio-media as well, and it's great for seeding new tanks.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I agee with the polyfill also. I bought a small bag from JoAnn Fabrics about a year ago and I'm just now beginning to run out. I think it works great.


----------

